

Ask HN: please critique my personal statement - ChristianMarks

Highly motivated to put Wall Street's criminal class in jail and strip them of their assets. The technical apparatus I'm building involves parsing through subpoenaed documents and records with a HadoopDB MapReduce cluster with RHIPE on each node for the statistical analysis of large data collections, among other specialized tools to detect widespread, systemic fraud. I have access to world-class experts in pattern recognition and logic. I'm fearless in the face of complexity and cannot be deterred.
======
swombat
Personal statement for...?

I presume it's for a CV, but what kind of work are you applying for? At what
level?

------
BigBlackDog
I think your motives are noble. But you should not underestimate the dark
side. I doubt that you'll be able to really pin down the big shots. Maybe a
few careless little helpers. But even that's worth the effort. Good luck,
mate!

